
How an ETF Gets Too Big for Its Index - kgwgk
http://www.etf.com/sections/features-and-news/how-etf-gets-too-big-its-index?nopaging=1
======
kgwgk
Additional thoughts on the issue:
[http://awealthofcommonsense.com/2017/04/when-an-etf-
changes-...](http://awealthofcommonsense.com/2017/04/when-an-etf-changes-its-
stripes/)

